# Forums upgraded to vBulletin 3.5.4!



## Frederik Magle

I have just upgraded the vBulletin forum software to the latest version (3.5.4) which adds some new and improved functionality. Please let me know if you experience any problems.

Kind regards
Frederik


----------

